# Anne Ivy (Gryphonette) has been made a Moderator



## Semper Fidelis

Please welcome Gryphonette as the PuritanBoard's newest moderator. A few Mods suggested her and the idea was unanimously well received. Thanks for your edifying posts on the PB and welcome to our motley crew. You can help Meg keep us men from trashing the place.


----------



## greenbaggins

Congrats, Anne! You guys made a good choice in her. She is very practical, and is no-nonsense, and very funny, to boot.


----------



## DMcFadden

greenbaggins said:


> Congrats, Anne! You guys made a good choice in her. She is very practical, and is no-nonsense, and very funny, to boot.


----------



## ReformedWretch

welcome!


----------



## Gryphonette

Thanks for entrusting me with such an august position, gentlemen. I'll do my best to maintain the high standards you've set in place.






Speaking of trash....y'all _are_ going to tidy up those desks soon, right?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Gryphonette said:


> Thanks for entrusting me with such an august position, gentlemen. I'll do my best to maintain the high standards you've set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of trash....y'all _are_ going to tidy up those desks soon, right?



My mother has been saying things like that for years...never makes much difference...men need women to keep them tidy.


----------



## Pilgrim

Gryphonette said:


> Thanks for entrusting me with such an august position, gentlemen. I'll do my best to maintain the high standards you've set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of trash....y'all _are_ going to tidy up those desks soon, right?



Ah...yeah, sure.


----------



## Poimen

greenbaggins said:


> Congrats, Anne! You guys made a good choice in her. She is very practical, and is no-nonsense, and very funny, to boot.



 Welcome Anne. 

And btw, my desk, house and car are very clean... but not behind my ears.


----------



## Gryphonette

*Yes...well....*



Poimen said:


> And btw, my desk, house and car are very clean... but not behind my ears.


There are limits to how far I'm willing to go as moderator, and checking ears is_ not_ included.


----------



## Herald

Anne, welcome! In spite of what you have have heard Josh doesn't really bite. It's all bark! 

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Gryphonette

*Except in Scrabulous.*



BaptistInCrisis said:


> Anne, welcome! In spite of what you have have heard Josh doesn't really bite. It's all bark!


He bit me_ hard_ in Scrabulous.





I've been practicing, though, Josh, and hope to get in a



or two of my own next time.





Thanks for the welcome as moderator, y'all! You're too kind.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

By the way, Anne, I didn't mention this but my Intelligence folks had told me that there were pockets of peasants gathering for a revolt so it was time to roll out another one of their own to give them something to take their mind off their plight.

A speech telling all the Baptists how wonderful it is to be on a Confesional board would be appropriate at this time....


----------



## Herald

SemperFideles said:


> By the way, Anne, I didn't mention this but my Intelligence folks had told me that there were pockets of peasants gathering for a revolt so it was time to roll out another one of their own to give them something to take their mind off their plight.
> 
> A speech telling all the Baptists how wonderful it is to be on a Confesional board would be appropriate at this time....



Hey, wait just one cotton picking minute! That's the same speech you used on me when you coaxed me into being a moderator. Me thinks there is a conspiracy going on.


----------



## Ivan

Welcome, Ann.


----------



## turmeric

Welcome! You can help me ride herd on this crew! I don't do ears either, though.


----------



## etexas

How much is the PB paying Mods these days?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

etexas said:


> How much is the PB paying Mods these days?



Starting pay is 16,000 somoleans/year for a Baptist Mod and 32,000 somoleans/year for a Presbyterian Mod. The pay increases by 10% per year but is capped at 32,000 and 128,000 somoleans respectively.

Thereafter, if a Mod serves for 30 years, they are entitled to retirement pay representing 75% of their active-duty pay with cost of living increases calculated against the rate of inflation.


----------



## etexas

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the PB paying Mods these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting pay is 16,000 somoleans/year for a Baptist Mod and 32,000 somoleans/year for a Presbyterian Mod. The pay increases by 10% per year but is capped at 32,000 and 128,000 somoleans respectively.
> 
> Thereafter, if a Mod serves for 30 years, they are entitled to retirement pay representing 75% of their active-duty pay with cost of living increases calculated against the rate of inflation.
Click to expand...

I always thought you ued Yapp Island Currency?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

etexas said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the PB paying Mods these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting pay is 16,000 somoleans/year for a Baptist Mod and 32,000 somoleans/year for a Presbyterian Mod. The pay increases by 10% per year but is capped at 32,000 and 128,000 somoleans respectively.
> 
> Thereafter, if a Mod serves for 30 years, they are entitled to retirement pay representing 75% of their active-duty pay with cost of living increases calculated against the rate of inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought you ued Yapp Island Currency?
Click to expand...


Max,

This is a serious discussion. Let's not make jokes about fake money.


----------



## etexas

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting pay is 16,000 somoleans/year for a Baptist Mod and 32,000 somoleans/year for a Presbyterian Mod. The pay increases by 10% per year but is capped at 32,000 and 128,000 somoleans respectively.
> 
> Thereafter, if a Mod serves for 30 years, they are entitled to retirement pay representing 75% of their active-duty pay with cost of living increases calculated against the rate of inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought you ued Yapp Island Currency?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Max,
> 
> This is a serious discussion. Let's not make jokes about fake money.
Click to expand...

, OK Rich, but the Yapp members of this Board will be most offended about your cheap-shot abot their currency! Oh, Congrats Anne, about time a Texan got some clout around here!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

etexas said:


> Oh, Congrats Anne, about time a Texan got some clout around here!



I'm from Fort Worth too Max. In fact, Anne lives very close to where my family lives. In fact, between Chris Coldwell, Wayne Wylie, Fred Greco, Anne, and myself you'll be hard pressed to find a State that "represents" like Texas does.


----------



## VictorBravo

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the PB paying Mods these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting pay is 16,000 somoleans/year for a Baptist Mod and 32,000 somoleans/year for a Presbyterian Mod. The pay increases by 10% per year but is capped at 32,000 and 128,000 somoleans respectively.
> 
> Thereafter, if a Mod serves for 30 years, they are entitled to retirement pay representing 75% of their active-duty pay with cost of living increases calculated against the rate of inflation.
Click to expand...


Welcome, Anne! Good to have you on.

(BTW, a hint, as soon as you get your check, run to the Somolean bank as fast as you can to cash it. I keep losing out because I can't get there before everyone else. For some reason the bank locks its door when they see me in the parking lot--the instruments do make a pleasant wallpaper accent, which helps a little).


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Welcome Anne; forget the pay scale; the fringe benefits are the deal.


----------



## panta dokimazete

wow, excellent choice - bound to bring some good law and order to this outlaw board!


----------



## KMK

SemperFideles said:


> Please welcome Gryphonette as the PuritanBoard's newest moderator. A few Mods suggested her and the idea was unanimously well received. Thanks for your edifying posts on the PB and welcome to our motley crew. You can help Meg keep us men from trashing the place.



An inspired choice!


----------



## Gryphonette

*Most likely Rich is a believer in 'If it worked once, it'll work again.'*



BaptistInCrisis said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Anne, I didn't mention this but my Intelligence folks had told me that there were pockets of peasants gathering for a revolt so it was time to roll out another one of their own to give them something to take their mind off their plight.
> 
> A speech telling all the Baptists how wonderful it is to be on a Confesional board would be appropriate at this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, wait just one cotton picking minute! That's the same speech you used on me when you coaxed me into being a moderator. Me thinks there is a conspiracy going on.
Click to expand...

In other words,, why re-invent the wheel?


----------



## BobVigneault

There's a new sheriff in town. Welcome Ann, it will be a great fit.


----------



## Davidius

Congrats, Ann! Thanks for taking on this responsibility.


----------



## D. Paul

But...But...But, she watches FOOTBALL ON SUNDAYS
http://www.puritanboard.com/f76/okay-some-football-game-26847/#post326987


Congrats, Ann.


----------



## Gryphonette

You wouldn't _really_ want me to be a pineapple of perfection, would you?

Think how intimidating that would be! How inadequate y'all would feel in comparison!

Really, it's a _kindness_ on my part, making my clay tootsies visible for all to see. ;^p

I'm big like that, y'know?


----------



## Gryphonette

Since it was a duplicate, I hoped you wouldn't mind my testing my moderator abilities a little.


----------



## Augusta

Congratulations Ann!!


----------



## bookslover

She's a moderator? Next thing you know, they'll be wanting the vote!

Uh...wait a minute. Let me check my notes on that...

Congrats, Anne!


----------



## timmopussycat

*Good news from a far country*

Is Gryphonette's ascent to moderatordom. 

BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?

Just curious

Tim


----------



## Bladestunner316

Congrats!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

timmopussycat said:


> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?



Isn't Canada in North America?

I was born in Canada. Does that count?


----------



## tellville

timmopussycat said:


> Is Gryphonette's ascent to moderatordom.
> 
> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Tim



Very good question!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Congrats, Anne


----------



## jaybird0827

... makes perfect sense.



Anne, and congrats!


----------



## JohnOwen007

Dear Anne, couldn't think of a better person!

Well done and congratulations!


----------



## BobVigneault

Mine was one of the first families in New France (Acadia) before the British took our farms and land and exiled us, made it illegal for us to worship and blocked us from getting work except to pick cotton in Georgia until we could escape and go back and fight for survival and settle Quebec.

But I'm over it.




timmopussycat said:


> Is Gryphonette's ascent to moderatordom.
> 
> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis

BobVigneault said:


> Mine was one of the first families in New France (Acadia) before the British took our farms and land and exiled us, made it illegal for us to worship and blocked us from getting work except to pick cotton in Georgia until we could escape and go back and fight for survival and settle Quebec.
> 
> But I'm over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Gryphonette's ascent to moderatordom.
> 
> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephen

Congratulations, Anne.  We will try to behave ourselves and not cause you too much grief


----------



## timmopussycat

SemperFideles said:


> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Canada in North America?
Click to expand...


I didn't know USAian was common south of 49. If it's not used by most citiziens of the USA to describe their nationality and "American" is, you were equivocating. 



SemperFideles said:


> I was born in Canada. Does that count?



I don't think you denizens of south of 49 are allowed dual citizenship. (Texas may be excepted but that is a special case.)


----------



## Redaimie

Congratulations, Anne!

You'll make a fine moderator.



I'll try not to get on any  or


----------



## JohnTombes

Congratulations, Ann!

Do all things with 'moderat'ion.

Behind every good man there stands a woman...


...rolling her eyes. 

Mike


----------



## Semper Fidelis

timmopussycat said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW are there any Canadian moderators to give the necessary leaven in the American lump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Canada in North America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know USAian was common south of 49. If it's not used by most citiziens of the USA to describe their nationality and "American" is, you were equivocating.
Click to expand...


I know. It's just that I've heard some countries get a little bent when Americans act like they're the only country in the Americas.

Right after 9/11, Celine Dion sang "God Bless America" at some event and I was listening to a radio show where one asked: "Isn't she from Canada?" to which one of the other hosts quipped: "Maybe she means North America." 



> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Canada. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you denizens of south of 49 are allowed dual citizenship. (Texas may be excepted but that is a special case.)
Click to expand...


I don't have citizenship. I was born on an Air Force Base called Goose Bay Labrador, which is in Newfoundland. I was born an American Citizen and my birth certificate is a Department of State Report of Birth Abroad. That base was obviously nice for the Air Force as it was a pretty short trip over the polar ice caps for B-52's to bomb the Soviet Union but it's closed now. My parents have pics of snow piled 6 feet high there and, apparently, the base was practically inaccessible except by plane. I don't remember any of it as we moved when I was only 1.


----------



## timmopussycat

SemperFideles said:


> timmopussycat;356476
> [quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Canada. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you denizens of south of 49 are allowed dual citizenship. (Texas may be excepted but that is a special case.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have citizenship. I was born on an Air Force Base called Goose Bay Labrador, which is in Newfoundland. I was born an American Citizen and my birth certificate is a Department of State Report of Birth Abroad. That base was obviously nice for the Air Force as it was a pretty short trip over the polar ice caps for B-52's to bomb the Soviet Union but it's closed now. My parents have pics of snow piled 6 feet high there and, apparently, the base was practically inaccessible except by plane. I don't remember any of it as we moved when I was only 1.
Click to expand...


Then no, it doesn't count, and you southrons still need a Canuck to keep you in line. ;-)


----------



## MrMerlin777

Gryphonette said:


> Thanks for entrusting me with such an august position, gentlemen. I'll do my best to maintain the high standards you've set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of trash....y'all _are_ going to tidy up those desks soon, right?



I did pick up some of the empty bottles around here the other day.

I forgot to turn off the TV though.




I'm sure you will be a terrific Mod.


----------



## JasonGoodwin

Congrats, Anne

BTW, does anyone know whatever happened to Janice Q, aka ChristianasJourney? She was a mod here a long time ago, but has been MIA.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I'd do a little dance but I'm afraid it would lead to scandal and renegade threads.


----------



## Gryphonette

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I'd do a little dance but I'm afraid it would lead to scandal and renegade threads.


[shocked] And we'll have none of _that_ sort of thing!





Gives me palpitations, just thinking about it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Sorry I am so late chiming in Anne. I been puny. 

It is Great news that you are here for us. Thanks.


----------



## Richard King

good choice! Congrats. Texas POWER!

Remember what we say in da hood...
don't hate, moderate


----------



## ww

Having known Anne in cyberspace for several years and having been slightly admonished and encouraged by Anne in the past, I can say she is most definitely an "excellent" choice. She's someone who knew when to draw the lines with this FV thing on another forum along time ago. She has been faithful in defending the Faith once delivered when given the opportunity. Good to see you Anne!


----------



## HaigLaw

*Congrats!*



Gryphonette said:


> Thanks for entrusting me with such an august position, gentlemen. I'll do my best to maintain the high standards you've set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of trash....y'all _are_ going to tidy up those desks soon, right?



Can't remember whether I officially congratulated you or not, so -- congratulations!


----------

